# Tropheus Sp black Karamba



## Corvette427 (Dec 29, 2007)

this is the pic of my Sp Karamba, And i like to know the diffrent between males and females.
PLZ i need help


----------



## julieduchromis (May 6, 2008)

The only way I know how to tell the difference in sex is by venting them, and thats if they don't exibit any male testosterone! Any good book can show you how to vent and probably this web site too! Nice fish by the way!


----------



## Corvette427 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks a lot


----------



## Malawi Mad (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi

I have just bought 14 of these Caramba's they are only *tiny 3-4cm *

This is what they look like at this size just wondering if you got young or audalts




























I see your fish is completly black should it have red anywhere on the head ?

I might have the cat by the tail here Mine could very well be a diferent Tropheus alltogether

Any info will be great

Ta Lynn


----------



## Corvette427 (Dec 29, 2007)

I think there are some red spots on this photos.
I got 10 Adults 4 males, 6 femals.























































Hope you like these photos........................


----------



## Malawi Mad (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow  They not so bad I hope mine turn out as nice as that :roll:

First & Second last fish look 99% male doing on color and mount shape!

Thanks for sharing


----------

